# Daemon Armies



## Vorag of Strigos (Feb 25, 2009)

So, Thinking about collecting a second army of Daemons, since evil always looks kickass, but what I would like is a rundown of the Daemon army list, and how to create an army, since I know very litle about how said armies function, which in turn has led to my defeat multiples times.

so, Daemon armies, how do they work and what should I collect in order to have a army of demon doofers?


----------



## Chumbalaya (May 17, 2010)

Wrong Daemons, we're talking Fantasy 

A lot of things will be changing with 8th ed, so I'd hold off on building a particular army list until then.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Vorag of Strigos said:


> So, Thinking about collecting a second army of Daemons, since evil always looks kickass, but what I would like is a rundown of the Daemon army list, and how to create an army, since I know very litle about how said armies function, which in turn has led to my defeat multiples times.
> 
> so, Daemon armies, how do they work and what should I collect in order to have a army of demon doofers?


Well, with Fantasy Daemons, you can really do whatever you want and you'll still be at the very least, somewhat competitive.


----------

